# Breed Conformation!



## White Foot

*Post a picture of your horse(s) and the breed so we can compare/critique them.



















My first picture is of Gunther, he looks like more of the foundation QH.
My second picture is of Labre, honestly if I saw her for the first time I would never think she was a QH. 
*


----------



## smrobs

Breed: Mustang

Conformation: Mustangs have no specific conformation and can range in size of between 13 and 16 hands, but on average stand about 14 hands. While their colorings of appaloosa, palomino, buckskin and black seem to have been bred from the breed over the years, it is still possible to see these colors. Shapes and the horse’s physical build will vary as they have mostly been bred in the wild. Many of them display certain draft characteristics from farm horses that were released and joined with the herd during the settling of the American west. Mustangs usually have large bones with good feet and while some can be quite bulky, most don't display the muscle definition of their domesticated cousins. Mustangs commonly have what we call conformational faults; big heads, short necks, short pasterns, pigeon toes, toeing out, etc. However, these traits don't usually result in long-term soundness issues.

Dobe (7yo Mustang)


















Koda (7yo Mustang):


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds

I, too, do the AQHA thing. BUT I can also do IBHA.

Breed: IBHA - International Buckskin Horse Association

Other:  A true colored buckskin should be the color of tanned deerhide with black points. Shades may vary from yellow to dark gold. Points (mane, tail, legs) can be dark brown or black. Buckskin is clean of any smuttiness. Guard hairs which are buckskin colored grow through the body coat up over the base of the mane and tail. Other colorings include dun, red dun and brindle dun.


----------



## White Foot

Both you girls sure have gorgeous horses. 
Love the color Sixx.


----------



## mom2pride

The Appaloosa is a breed with a color preference. Coat pattern, white sclera of the eye, striped hooves and mottled skin are the characteristics of the Appaloosa. An Appaloosa, however, may also have a solid coat pattern. To be registered as an Appaloosa, the minimum height requirement at maturity is 14 hands. 
The Appaloosa's average height is around 15.1 hands
Bay, black, brown, buckskin, white, dun, chestnut, grullo, gray, roan, palomino 
The conformation of the Appaloosa is typical of the stock horse breeds. However, the Appaloosa may resemble the shorter, more compact Arabian or the longer, leaner Thoroughbred. 

Danni... I "think" he's a Chestnut Roan with red spotted blanket...the flaxen mane rules out red roan!Lol!


----------



## smrobs

Bump.  I like this thread.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents

*Thoroughbred*
The Thoroughbred stands a little over 16 hands on average and its appearance reveals its Arabian ancestry. A refined head with widely-spaced, intelligent eyes sits on a neck which is somewhat longer and lighter than in other breeds. The withers are high and well defined, leading to an evenly curved back. The shoulder is deep, well-muscled and extremely sloped while the heart girth is deep and relatively narrow. The legs are clean and long with pronounced tendons and move smoothly in unison through one plane. The bone structure of the upper hind leg makes room for long, strong muscling. The thighbone is long and the angle it makes with the hipbone is wide. The powerful muscling of the hip and thigh continues to the gaskin that is set low. Coat colors in Thoroughbreds may be bay, dark bay, chestnut, black or gray; roans are seen only rarely. White markings are frequently seen on both the face and legs.


----------



## morganshow11

BREED: magnifitsant Morgan


CONFROMATION
1.The *head* should be expressive with broad forehead; large prominent eyes; with straight or slightly dished short face; firm fine lips; large nostrils and well-rounded jowls. The ears should be short and shapely, set rather wide apart and carried alertly. Mares may have a slightly longer ear. 

2. The *throatlatch* is slightly deeper than other breeds and should be refined sufficiently to allow proper flexion at the poll and normal respiration.

3. The *neck* should come out on top of an extremely well-angulated shoulder with depth from top of withers to point of shoulder. It should be relatively fine in relation to sex. It should be slightly arched and should blend with the withers and back. The top line of the neck should be considerably longer than the bottom line. The stallion should have more crest than the mare or gelding. An animal gelded late in life may resemble the stallion more closely. 

4.The *withers* should be well defined and extend into the back in proportion to the angulation of the shoulder. 

5. The *body* should be compact with a short back, close coupling, broad loins, deep flank, well-sprung ribs, croup long and well muscled with tail attached high, carried gracefully and straight. A weak, low, or long back is a severe fault. The Morgan horse should not be higher at the croup than at the withers. 

6. The *stifle* should be placed well forward and low in the flank area. 

7. The *legs* should be straight and sound with short cannons, flat bone, and an appearance of over-all substance with refinement. The forearm should be relatively long in proportion to the cannon. The pasterns should have sufficient length and angulation to provide a light, springy step.

8. The structure of the *rear legs* is of extreme importance to the selection of a long-lasting equine athlete. Any sign of poor angulation of the hocks, sickle hocks or cow hocks must be considered a severe fault. Lack of proper flexion of the hock is cause for very close examination of the entire structure of the rear legs and should not be tolerated in breeding stock or show ring winners.

9. The *feet* should be in proportion to the size of the horse, round, open at heel, with concave sole and hoof of dense structure. 

10. Viewed from the front, the *chest* should be well developed. The front legs should be perpendicular to the ground and closely attached to the body. 

11. Viewed from the side, the *top line* represents a gentle curve from the poll to the back, giving the impression of the neck sitting on top of the withers rather than in front of them, continuing to a short, straight back and a relatively level croup rounding into a well muscled thigh. The tail should be attached high and carried well-arched. At maturity the croup should NOT be higher than the withers. The under line should be long and the body deep through the heart girth and flanks. The extreme angulation of the shoulder results in the arm being a little more vertical than in other breeds, placing the front legs slightly farther forward on the body. The front legs should be straight and perpendicular to the ground. The rear cannons should be perpendicular to the ground when points of hocks and buttocks are in the same vertical lines. 

12. Viewed from the rear, the *croup* should be well rounded, thighs and gaskins well-muscled. Legs should be straight. The gaskin should be relatively long in relation to the cannon. The Morgan should portray good spring of rib and well-rounded buttocks. Slab-sided individuals should be faulted. 

13. The *height* ranges from 14.1 to 15.2 hands, with some individuals under or over. 

14. Horses must be *serviceably sound*-i.e. must not show evidence of lameness, broken wind or complete loss of sight in either eye. 
&**************************************************
*Other distinctive attributes* of the Morgan horse are his presence and personality. These include: 

Animation 
Stamina 
Vigor 
Alertness 
Adaptability 
Attitude 
Tractability 
***************************************************
The *walk* should be rapid, flat-footed, with a four-beat cadence, and elastic, with the accent on flexion in the pastern. 

The *trot* should be a two-beat, diagonal gait, animated, elastic, square, and collected. The rear action should be in balance with the front. 
*******************************************************


----------



## White Foot

Lets keep this thread active! 
​


----------



## White Foot

Breed: Sorraia

Conformation: Large, Primitive looking head with convex profile; straight shoulders; poor hindquarters with low-set tail; long limps, lacking in bone. 

Other: Used for farm work and general riding purposes. They survive today mainly in small feral groups. Its homeland is in Portugal. 








​


----------



## White Foot

Breed: Fell

Conformation: Small, well set on head with broad forehead, bright, prominent eye, small, neat ears, large nostrils and fine throat and jaws; strong neck but not too heavy, giving a good length of rein; good sloping shoulders; strong, deep body with muscular loins; strong hindquarters with well set-on tail; strong limbs with plenty of good flat bone below the knee and well formed feet with characteristic blue horn. 

Other: The Duke of Edinburgh competes in trials with a team of Fells. 








​


----------



## smrobs

*The Nooitgedacht*

Translated from Afrikaans, Nooitgedacht means “Never Imagined” an apt name for a horse that will exceed all your expectations! The Nooitgedacht Pony is found in the eastern Transvaal region of South Africa. It used for both riding and draft. The breed was developed during the 1950s from the Basuto Pony with some Boerand Arab blood at the Nooitgedacht Research Station near Ermelo. The breed is rare. 

*Breed Qualities*

Most importantly the Nooitgedacht is famed for its incredibly soft nature and intelligence. They are known to be “mense-liewend” translated as “people loving”. Their affinity for people cannot be over emphasized.

They must be a strongly built, with the emphasis on ride-ability and endurance.

Hardiness is vital, with a sturdy bone structure, strong muscles and excellent feet.

A compact build, short back, sloping shoulders and comfortable gaits, enables them to carry a heavy man (80-90 kg) for long distances without becoming tired or tiring the rider.

Another characteristic of the breed is its surefootedness and hooves that do not need to be shod.

Because they require so little care and they are able to live on the veldt they are very easy to keep. This is a trait of the Basuto Pony from which they emanate.

There is a minimum height requirement of 13.2 hh with 15 hh being the ideal.

Origin: South Africa


----------



## smrobs

Breed: *Caspian*

The Caspian is an ancient breed previously believed to have been extinct for over one thousand years. This breed is probably the most direct ancestor of the Oriental breeds and subsequently of all light horse breeds. 

*Conformation:* The Caspian head is short and fine with large eyes, a small muzzle, and large nostrils placed low. There is a pronounced development of the forehead, the ears are very short; the neck is slim and graceful, well attached to sloping shoulders; withers are pronounced; the back straight; and the tail set high on a rather level croup. The legs are slim with dense, strong bone and no feathering at the fetlock. The hooves are extremely strong and oval-shaped, more like those of the *** than the horse. The overall impression of the Caspian is that of a vary small, well-proportioned horse. Subsequent studies confirmed the visual picture osteologically; the Caspian is a miniature horse, not a pony. The color ranges from bay, gray, or chestnut and occasionally black. 


*Other Info:* A survey conducted from July of 1965 through August 1968 to determine the range and approximate number of remaining Caspians. The survey indicated that there were approximately fifty small horses with definite Caspian characteristics along the entire littoral of the Caspian Sea. Due to the fact that the individuals were widely scattered, it was virtually impossible for any of them to be considered completely pure. 

During the period from 1965 to 1970 seven mares and six stallions were used for breeding at Norouzabad Stud. During that time it was observed that the growth of the Caspian is distinctive in that most of the height is attained within the first six months of life and subsequent growth is minimal, mostly being in width and secondary sexual characteristics. Sexual maturity is reached in both colts and fillies at about eighteen months. The mares have a strong tendency not to ovulate until about a year after foaling, making a continuous breeding program difficult. Due to the improved conditions and feed, the mature height of offspring born at Norouzabad is smaller than the average height of sire and dam, possibly indicating that the original size of the Caspian is closer to 9 hands. This also indicates that the present stock is not completely pure and that breeding to type will further emphasize the true conformation of the Caspian and lead to a return of the natural size. 
The Caspian is no longer in danger of extinction, although the breed is still extremely rare. Several studs now exist in Britain and a few individuals have been exported to Australia, New Zealand and the United States. The Caspian is very versatile and is becoming known in the show ring with its exceptional jumping ability. The driving poweress that endeared it to Darius the Great still makes this horse a favorite in harness.


----------



## White Foot

Interesting, I've never heard of those horses xD


----------



## White Foot

Breed: Marennano

Conformation: Variable. Overall appearance somewhat coarse, with rather upright shoulders, flat withers and low set tail, though conformational improvements are being made though the introduction of TB.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

*Icelandic*








*Also Known By:* _Islenzki hesturinn, Icelandic toelter horse, Iceland Tolter_ The Icelandic horse is descended from horses brought to Iceland by settlers over eleven centuries ago. Comparison between the Icelandic horse, at the time of the settlement of Iceland, and ancient Norwegian and German horses show them to have similar bone structure. Some consider it likely that there was a separate species of horse, _Ecuus scandianavicus_, found in these areas. These horses were later crossed with other European breeds, except in Iceland where it remained relatively pure. Some have said that the Icelandic horse is related to the Shetland but the Icelandic has a genotype which is very different from other European horse populations. 
The first breed societies for the Icelandic were formed in 1904 with the first register being formed in 1923. In the early 1900's the Icelandic horse was used extensively in Iceland for transportation and travel and as a working horse. In the 1940's and 50's its role was coming to an end but it has now been rediscovered in its native country and is recognized as a unique sport and family horse. 







The Icelandic horse is described as a rather small, sturdy and hardy, but not light in build and thus often lacking in elegance. But the strong characteristics of the breed are said to be the versatility in riding performance, lively temperament and strong but workable character. Traditionally the Icelandic horse has been raised free range or in a herd which no doubt is part of the reason for these strong characteristics. The average height is between 13 and 14 hands with an average weight of between 330 and 380 kg. All colors are found except appaloosa marking, with the most common being chestnut. All white markings are acceptable and there are pinto in all of the base colors. The horses have long, thick manes and tails and the winter coat is double. The appearance of the Icelandic horse in countries outside of Iceland has changed somewhat due to upgrading programs used during the 1950's. 
Although traditionally the Icelandic horse was raised free range this is no longer the case. During the 1900's the breeding and rearing of Icelandic horses has changed and is now very similar to horse breeding found throughout Europe and North America. 
In Iceland, although breeding of riding horses is the main objective, meat production is going on as well, even though no special consideration has been given to that aspect as far as breeding is concerned. The meat was once a very valuable commodity but has declined somewhat due to increased competition and decreased popularity. Much of the meat is now exported to Japan. 
In addition to the standard walk, trot and canter, the Icelandic horse has tolt, a “running walk” similar to the gait found in the American Saddlebred, Paso Fino and Tennessee Walker. Some are also bred for a special "flying pace" or skold, which is a very fast lateral gait used for racing short distances. Some horses can reach almost 30 miles an hour using this pace. 
















Diseases are almost unknown among Icelandic horses. Protection of the horses is assured by the strict regulations of the Icelandic government. No horse which has been taken out of Iceland can come back into the country. Also only new, unused horse equipment may be taken to Iceland. This is to prevent an outbreak of disease which could decimate the population of Icelandic horses. 
Because Iceland has no predators, but instead is a country with tremendous environmental danger, such as quicksand, rock slides, rivers with changing currents, the ability to assess a situation rather than the instinct to flee, have been central in the survival of the horse. Therefore, these horses lack the “spookiness” that characterizes most horses. Due perhaps to their lack of fear of living things, they seek strong attachments to people and are quite nurturing and affectionate. 
The breed standard for Icelandic horses is uniform throughout the world, as are registration rules, rules of breeding competitions and rules of performance competitions. All such activities are strictly regulated by the international association for Icelandic horses. Training by any artificial methods is strictly forbidden.

(reference from Breeds of Livestock - Icelandic Horse)


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

*(part 1/2)
**Welsh Pony and Cob*








The original home of the Welsh Mountain pony was in the hills and valleys of Wales. He was there before the Romans. His lot was not an easy one. Winters were severe. Vegetation was sparse. Shelter, most often, was an isolated valley or a clump of bare trees. Yet the Welsh pony managed not only to survive, but to flourish. 
Led by proud stallions, bands of mares and their foals roamed in a semi-wild state, climbing mountains, leaping ravines, running over rough terrain. This sort of existence insured perpetuation of the breed through only the most hardy of stock. Hence, the development of a pony with a remarkable soundness of body, a tremendous endurance, and a high degree of native intelligence. 
Even an edict of Henry VII that all horses under 15 hands be destroyed did not eliminate the Welsh. Hiding in desolate areas where his persecutors were reluctant or unable to go, perhaps at Nant Llwyd, he continued to live and reproduce, preserving for mankind a distinctive strain of pony that today has generated enthusiasm among breeders and pony lovers all over the world. 
Down through the years, the Welsh pony has served many masters. There is evidence to support the belief that he pulled chariots in vast sports arenas. He has worked in coal mines, on ranches, and on postmen's routes. 
The Welsh pony has adapted himself to the whims and needs of humans as easily as to his environment. He loves people. He responds well to proper treatment and discipline. He can be trusted. He is an ideal pony for a growing child, and he has the spirit and endurance to challenge an adult. 
Because of his heritage, the Welsh pony is not bothered by the somewhat extreme variations of climate and terrain encountered in the United States and Canada. 
That the Welsh pony carries a trace of Arabian blood seems beyond doubt. However, he has maintained his own dominant physical characteristics over the years. It has been demonstrated that the Welsh crosses well with many other breeds, and this is, to some breeders, an important aspect of his unusual versatility. 
One of the most noted Welsh breeders wrote: "The blood of the Welsh Mountain pony of perfect type can improve any other blood with which it is mixed. This is a very strong statement to make, but I have had ample opportunity to prove it." 
The purebred Welsh pony of today is an animal of great beauty and refinement. He has a proud. aristocratic bearing. Yet he has the substance, the stamina, and the soundness of body and wind which are characteristic of animals that long have lived close to nature. 
The purebred Welsh of today has a friendly personality and an even temper, intelligent and constantly alert. He has spirit, but this spirit is combined with gentleness and a willingness to obey. He does not resent discipline and shows respect for the master. young or old. who shows respect for him.








For those unacquainted with the Welsh, the first sight of a small herd, perhaps grazing in a hollow near a stream, is something to be remembered... "They are startled at your approach. For one second they stand with heads erect, nostrils distended, ears pricked and tails held high. Then they are off, flying over the rocks and rough ground, sure-footed and beautiful, their manes and tails tossed in the wind. 
In selecting the one we want, we shall look for the great bold eye, the tiny head, short back, strong quarters, high set of tail, fine hair, hocks that do not turn in, the laid-back shoulder, the straight foreleg, and the short, so very short, cannon bone." 
One of the outstanding breeders of Welsh has said: &quotThe bigger the eye, the better; the deeper through the heart, the stronger the prouder the lift of the head, the more courageous; the swifter the action, the more fearless." 
The pure Welsh pony may be any color: black, gray, bay, roan, cream, or chestnut. He can never be piebald or skewbald. 
Although essential points of conformation can be listed and should be considered, it is the combination of desirable physical characteristics, plus a pony's highly individual personality, plus one's own preference for color, which makes a pony exactly the right pony for any one person. 
One of the great thrills of breeding Welsh ponies is the chance or calculated mating of two animals, so compatible and complementary, that they produce a near-perfect specimen. This is the challenge. And the goal, with carefully chosen Welsh stock, is not unattainable. 
Welsh ponies were imported by American breeders as early as the 1889s. George E. Brown of Aurora, Illinois, appears to have been one of the first real Welsh enthusiasts, importing a large number of animals between 1884 and 1910. Principally through his efforts and those of John Alexander, The Welsh Pony & Cob (the word "Cob" was dropped in 1946) Society of America was formed and certification for the establishment of a breed registry was issued by the U.S. Department of Agriculture on July 30, 1907. 
By 1913 a total of 574 Welsh had been registered, and the owner-breeder list showed applications coming from Vermont, Ohio, Kentucky, Virginia, Texas, Oregon, Iowa, Massachusetts, New York City, and Canada. The popularity of the Welsh was spreading, and his great versatility was already becoming apparent, not only because he was adapting himself well to any geographical area, but because he was being put to many uses, both by children and adults. 
It was the concern of early importers and breeders that a &quotpurity of the breed" be maintained, and this subject was regularly discussed with Welsh and English breeders who had established their own registry in 1901. Mr. Brown summarized his views in this way in a report to members of the American Society: &quotWith a correct standard fixed and uniformly adhered to, nothing can block the advancement of Welsh to front rank in their classes." He called the Welsh &quotthe grandest little horse yet produced&quot. Today's Welsh pony is a quality animal of unusual versatility and wide use. To see him is to admire him and love him. To own him and enjoy his companionship is a privilege that certainly will be enjoyed by more and more people over the years ahead.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

(part 2/2)

*The Welsh Pony (Cob type) and Welsh Cob*








No wonder in these days of rising costs and enforced economy the Welsh Cob (and his smaller counterpart, the Welsh Pony of Cob type) becomes more and more popular as he gets better known. He is an "all-rounder" - equally suitable for riding or driving. Moreover he is healthy, hardy and strong, living out all the year round. 
For the average horse-loving family he answers the longing for something easy to manage and keep. He meets the needs of young and old alike. He has the warm-blooded lovable pony nature - active, kind, intelligent and willing. He has no pampered background. Throughout the ages he has flourished and worked on the small Welsh farm sharing in the often poverty-stricken conditions that prevailed. This was the sort of life that has made him what he is. 
Evidence of the existence of the Welsh Cob in the middle ages and even earlier can be found in mediaeval Welsh literature. According to description he had to be "fleet of foot, a good jumper, a good swimmer and able to carry a substantial weight on his back". He had also to be capable of drawing loads of timber from the forests and doing the general work on the upland farms long before the introduction of heavier animals. Both in times of peace and war he has played his part. No doubt in 1485 the British throne was gained by Henry Tudor with the help of the Welsh Militia on their cobs which he gathered round him on his arrival from France at Milford Haven as he traveled up the west coast of Wales. And indeed much later the Morgan Horse almost certainly owed his origin to the Welsh cobs left behind by the British Army after the American War of Independence at the end of the 18th century. 
So valuable was he to the Army for the mounted infantry and for pulling heavy guns and equipment over rough and often mountainous terrain that premiums were paid to the best stallions by the War Office up to 30 years ago and not as at present by the Horserace Betting Levy Board. 
The founders of the Welsh Pony and Cob Society in 1901, in their wisdom, decided to register and record this ancient breed together with the Welsh Mountain Ponies and the larger Welsh Ponies in the Welsh Stud Book, dividing them into four sections according to height and type. Essentially the description for each section is similar - the typical short Welsh pony head with small ears, the large prominent eyes and open nostrils, the well-laid shoulder, short back and powerful muscular quarters With gay tall carriage - standing on good clean legs with dense bone on sound feet. The characteristic fast trotting action of the Welsh Cob and Pony of Cob Type like that of the Mountain Pony should be true, bold and free, covering the ground with forceful impulsion from the hocks. 
Before the advent of the motor car the Welsh Cob was the speediest mode of transport for the doctor or tradesman and others eager to get from here to there in the shortest time. Business men in South Wales were, known to select a cob by trotting him all the way from Cardiff to Dowlais - some 35 miles uphill all the way. The best would do this in under three hours never slackening or changing pace from start to finish. 
Before licensing was introduced in 1918 stallions and breeding stock were selected by this kind of test and by means of the old trotting matches which took place with a stopwatch over a measured distance on many roads in Wales. Such names as the many Comets, Flyers and Expresses which abound in the early volumes of the Stud Book testify to their speed and prowess. 
Nowadays the Welsh Cob has come back into his own after a long period of disregard and neglect. He has proved himself as the ideal trekking animal - safe, sure-footed and responsive - and for private driving he is unrivaled. A natural jumper, he is also, owing to his tractable and gentle disposition, perfect for the disabled rider. 
At shows Welsh Cob classes always draw the crowds who love to see these magnificent creatures shown in hand by experts, displaying their presence and courageous action. In harness, too, the Welsh Cob is spectacular and has recently proved in combined training events under F.E.I. rules that he can compete against all and beat, them. His innate suitability for high school and dressage in the "Lippizaner" manner is being now realized and demonstrated in Austria. 
He crosses especially well with the Thoroughbred to produce hunters, jumpers and event horses or with the Arab to get a riding pony with more bone and substance. At one time cob mares were in great demand as the foundation for Polo Ponies to obtain the agility and nimbleness necessary. 
Any color is allowed - except piebald or skewbald. Chestnut, bay, brown and black are most usual. Greys are rare, but there are a number of duns, palominos and creams. 
The Welsh Cob is beyond doubt the most versatile of animals in existence and long ago established a reputation as the best ride and drive animal in the world. 



MY FAV BREED!!
info from;

Breeds of Livestock - Welsh Pony & Cob


----------



## White Foot

Love love 'em


Keep 'em comin girls and boys.


----------



## NicoleS11

what a great thread..


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

ilovemyPhillip said:


> *Icelandic*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Also Known By:* _Islenzki hesturinn, Icelandic toelter horse, Iceland Tolter_


 A bit outdated...
e.g. Islenzki, z was dropped from the icelandic alphabet in 1974... (also it should be Íslenski) Also a few factual errors..


----------



## smrobs

What I would really like to see is people who actually own or have significant experience with the breed to post information on them. Of course, there is not someone here who owns or knows about each breed, but it would help with factual errors and such. Those last 2 that I posted, I know nothing about them but posted what I found on the internet.


----------



## White Foot

That's fine, =) It helps out owners and horse enthusiasts.


----------

